# problem with realtek ac97 audio, please help!



## masterchief (Oct 11, 2004)

Everytime I reboot my computer the sound turns off. The sound works it's just that I always have to go to device manager, disable Realtek AC97 audio, then enable it, and then the sound starts working. But everytime I reboot it turns off and I have to go to device manager again every time. It's not the volume control, I checked to see if anything was mute and I even checked muted all and then unchecked it. I have the latest drivers from the Realtek website. I went to my BIOS and changed it from auto to enable. I tried reinstalling the drivers countless times. I have no idea whats wrong, can anyone solve my problem?


----------



## masterchief (Oct 11, 2004)

Nevermind, I fixed it.


----------



## ibizan (Oct 11, 2004)

*how?*

I am having a similar problem with the same device, how did you fix it?


----------



## exp_cj (Sep 30, 2004)

yeah, i think everyone with an AC97 has that.

Pray tell.....


----------



## erosprite (Oct 23, 2004)

*Ac97*

Please Please tell me how the sound problem with AC97 was resolved.....
Thankyou


----------



## lastwords (Oct 24, 2004)

*Same here*

I have the same problem too. Would you please share this info with us?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I bought a sound card , this fixed it ! ( stupid realtek ) :4-hit:


----------



## terralondon (Jan 12, 2005)

*(SOLVED) problem with realtek ac97 audio, please help!*

hi!

Just like you guys, I've been loking for an answere to solve this problem with my realtek sound card. I own a TOSHIBA A75-s2762, Audio Realtek AC97 ALC250. I first try installing from CD (clean install)win xp sp2. And didnt work.. so here how i did it! The computer shares the same IRQ with the Memory Stick slot so i went to the hardware manager to disable every component using the same IRQ 17. Usually it is the modem and the memory card slot. Then had to download the uninstaller for the realtek audio card. Where? I have no idea...the one I had to use came with the laptop recovery driver and apps. Unistall the drivers.. then To make sure it is not still there.. reboot in safe mode (F8) and run it again... (the uninstaller) just in case...reboot... The computer I have came with the WinXP pro sp1 preinstalled so th driver a3.55) didint wk at all (the one in the recovery cd) so i got it from the toshiba (http://www.toshibadirect.com) site under suport for this model a75-2111 (this computer it is the same but with the brand new xpsp2) so i got the driver from there (a3.65)... use those... then cross Ur fingers reboot again.... that's it... The exact reason... don't know.. but It did work for me. Also the drivers from realtek. the leatest until now is wdm_a3.68.exe didint work for me... try it if you want... but at your own risk, same for the past advice. And remember one thing.!!! THE LEATEST ARE NOT THE GREATEST!!! Saludos..!!


----------



## alay (Jan 14, 2006)

*No sound - Realtek AC97 audio problem or ?*

MASTERCHIEF, please help i have the same problem. win 98se pIII celeron and Realtek AC97 audio on motherboard. i tried installing the Realtek AC97 audio installation but my speakers dont give any sound. 

please help. i will be very greatful. i am very frustrated for the past 6 days.

Alay Jhaveri


----------



## millerja1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Toshiba A75 Laptop with Realtek97 sound problem on reboot. Seemed like sound only worked on every other boot. Had to boot twice to get sound to work. IRQ 17 conflict not seen by Windows XP. I use a LAN for internet therefore: I went to Control Panel: Systems: Hardware: Device Manager: under MODEMS - double click- (Toshiba software Modem) Change Device Usage to [- do not use this device - (disable)-]. Close all programs and reboot. Sound fixed. 
Just remember if you want to use the modem to send a fax or connect to the internet you will have to change this setting back to. -use this device-.


----------

